# Ride Along?



## Delaney1986 (19 Jun 2011)

Hey everyone,

    I have searched about this but have only found outdated posts. The site suggested I should start a new topic. Do the MP's still do ride alongs? Some friends of mine in the CF said they don't think they do them anymore. Instead of calling and bugging them, thought I would bug you first  ;D. If they do, what is the best way to contact them?

Any info is much appreciated!


----------



## Dissident (20 Jun 2011)

Last October I was told they still did, at least at CFB Esquimalt. There was some paperwork to fill out at the guard house. Mind you, maybe that was just for current CF members.

The best way for you to find out would be to call your local guardhouse. Without knowing where you are located, we will not be able to give you the number to the closest one.

ETA: Looking at your profile I see you are in Oromocto, so here is the contact info for the Guardhouse in Gagetown I got from this page:

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/cfb_gagetown/english/bservices/phonedirectory/index.asp

MP non emergency number 422-2242


----------



## Delaney1986 (20 Jun 2011)

Much appreciated NinerSix!

   I just got off the phone with the MPs and they told me that they don't take people off the street anymore and that it has to be done through schools. I told him I was enrolled in the Criminology program at Eastern College and he said that ride alongs are often part of the curriculum and that I should speak with my school to organize one. I didn't see anything about a ride along in the curriculum when I looked but I guess I will have to ask next time I am in to the office.

Thanks!!


----------



## Dissident (20 Jun 2011)

Just remember that a ride along will give you an extremely limited view of the spectrum of activities MPs are involved over their careers.

I am a reservist myself but I have met my share of RegF members who were disenchanted with the trade. They thought there was not much/enough "Police" work. Plenty of threads on the subject.

Some people enjoy the variety, others thought they would always be "cops" and grow to hate it.


----------



## Delaney1986 (20 Jun 2011)

Yeah, I figured as much. But some insight is better than none at all. Unfortunately I don't know any MP's so I can't pick their brains, lol. 

   I found the recruiting video layed it out pretty good though for the wide range of opportunities available to those who excel and show potential. I am just starting to browse through the forums on this subject but I haven't been disappointed thus far. Every job has it's "boring" side but the opportunities, even just for international deployments and missions is something I have always been interested in, as well as police work, this seems like the perfect mix of both. I am ready to wait it out and see what happens, this is all dependant on me even being offered a position.   

Thanks for the advice!


----------

